
My Setup: Passwords, 2FA, and Security Tidbits - captn3m0
https://captnemo.in/blog/2020/01/04/security-setup/
======
captn3m0
I recently moved to running my `pass` setup against my Yubikey and wrote about
everything surrounding it, including the various failure modes I could think
of.

It isn't perfect, so suggestions are welcome :)

